# XD/45=Great Pistol



## DirtyIrish (May 12, 2006)

I am aXD-anything lover right now I have the 9MMand the 45ACP tacticle glock 17 taurus millenum pro40 S&W/M&P 40 sig226 9MM Ruger9MM and a Bersur Thunder380 and I gotta say the best of the bunch is the XD/45 ACP I cannot get over the accuracy or the lack of recoil my M&P has been fired the most due to accuracy difficultys and it has a greater recoil than the XD45
IMHO
Irish


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Great. The XD is a nice gun. I have rented one before in 9mm.

You have quite the collection.


----------

